# Dividing Plate Mod?



## Chazz (May 1, 2011)

When I purchased my 6" RT I also got the tail stock and dividing plates. Has anyone seen a Mod project that will allow one to use the plates off the back of the lathe? 

I've only seen a couple of mods for mounting gears and using the 'teeth' of the gears as the index.

Thanks,
Chazz


----------



## Jochen (May 1, 2011)

Hello,

something like this?

Jochen


----------



## Chazz (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Jochen, I was wondering about how one would arrange the 'locking pin'.

Cheers,
Chazz


----------



## steamer (May 15, 2011)

Another way to mount the torque arm is to the bench. When not in use, fold it down flat, out of the way.

As shown in WR Smith's books.

Dave


----------

